What is the best android emulator for mac os? - fimparatta
======
ziggystardust
If you have (an extremely)good internet connection, appetize.io beats all
emulators. we do over 100 builds a day on appetize.io and the whole team can
see the same emulation with near to no startup/installation time for the
emulator.

If appetize.io could be run locally or on our servers it would be a delight!

~~~
ahazred8ta
Both Genymotion and Appetize are freemium. :D

[https://www.genymotion.com/features/](https://www.genymotion.com/features/)
(local AS plugin, Win/Lin/Mac)

[https://appetize.io/docs](https://appetize.io/docs) (hosted, live gui, 100
minutes free per month)

------
ruler88
I vote for genymotion. The performance is amazing, and very useful features
that are actually easy to use (location mocking, camera mocking, etc.)

The default android emulator always ran kinda slow for me. There are some
performance hacks online, but why bother!

------
csmattryder
The one that ships with Android Studio is pretty rock solid, ensure you're
using x86 Android images and you'll have a close-to-native Android experience.

------
mutaaf
Genymotion is great as well! Only caveat is needing to side load Google Play
Apps and Services.

~~~
fimparatta
Thanks!

